# اساسات البناء



## ام اسامة (28 نوفمبر 2009)

ملف عن اساسات البناء باللغة العربية .ارجو الاستفادة للجميع....



تابع باقى الموضوع بالمشاركات التالية


----------



## ام اسامة (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*تابع اساسيات البناء*

خصائص الاساسات​المتانة​حتي لا يحدث الانحطاط بتأثير حمولات المنشأة المنقولة إليها بالأساسات .
* التوازن*

حتي لا يحدث فيها انزلاقات نتيجة انزياح الكتل الترابية فيها أو انهيارها عندما لا يكون مستقرا.
* الثبوتية*

حتي لا يكون هناك انحراف أوفجوات داخلية بتأثير حث الماء فيها.
* الاستمرارية*

حتي لا يحدث فيها تغيرات و تشوهات كبيرة في حجمها.
يتطلب ضمان هده الشروط معالجة خاصة للتربة و تثبيتها و عزلها عن الرطبة كما يتطلب أحيانا اختيار نوع خاص للأساسات ولهدا فان هده العملية ضرورية، لا غنى عنها قبل تحديد نوع الأساس و تصميمات البناء و المنشآت الضخمة البنايات العادية فأساساتها تصمم مسبقا وكل هذا يشترط معرفة مواصفات التربة و البحث عن العمق الذي يوفر ذلك ،و كل هدا يجعل الأساسات مرتبطة بميكانيكة التربة التي تدرس خواص التربة.
* دراسة تربة الإنشاء*

تدرس التربة للكشف عن طبيعتها و ترسب طبقاتها و سمكها ليتم وفق الدراسة لتحديد التربة التي توفر الشروط الأربعة السابقة للتذكير (المثانة، التوازن، الثبات ، اللاستقرار) و لمعرفة طبيعة التربة ليس هناك طريقة واحدة ولاكن أكثر الطرق الملائمة هي في موقع المنشأت تأخد منها عينات تجرى عليها تحاليل في المخبر و من ثم تصنف و تحفظ و توضع النتائج في تقرير دراسة التربة ، ينفد السبر بطريقة مختلفة منها *:* السبر بالمثقاب اليدوي*،*السبر بالحفارة المائية*،* السبر بالدق و السبر بالحفر الدوراني بالنسبة للتربة القاسية و عندا توفر معطيات التربة ثم التحقق من الخواص بالكشف عن التربة بواسطة مثقاب و معازل مخروطية .
عادة يكون طول السبر يساوي 3 اضعاف أكبر بعد في الأساس (النعل) و بما لا يقل عن 3امتار عن الأساسات العادية ،أما الأوتادفيجب النزول بعمق اللازم، يوضع السبر عادة ب15 متر بين كل سبر واخر، و ب30 متر بين السدود الترابية و الأنفاق و يختلف هدا بتجانس وعدم تجانس التربة ، ففي عدم تجانس التربة التي تكون اما ناعمة أو خشنة وأهم الخصائص *:* مقاومة التربة للضغط*؛* تماسك التربة *؛*زاوية الاحتكاك *،*و تم حساب مقاومة التربة بتقسيم الحمولة على السطح. اما في المنشات الكبيرة نحدد خصائص أخرى مثل معامل النفادية و الضغط الحبي و مميزات الاجهاد التشوه و تاثيراته في استقرارالتربة و توازنها و ثبوتها.
* أنواع الأساسات*


رسم تفصيلي لنوع من أنواع الحصيرة​





يمكن تصنيف الأساسات حسب :
1- حسب العمق:​

أساسات سطحية لا يزيد عمقها عن 10 متر .
أساسات عميقة (غير سطحية) تزيد عن 10 متر.
2- حسب الشكل:

أساس منفرد (منعزل) و هي في معظم الأحيان تكون أساسات سطحية مصنوعة من الحجر اوالخرسانة و هي أساس يحمل عمود واحد فقط.


الأساس المشترك يحمل عمودين أوأكثر.


الأساس المستمر يحمل جدار.


الأساسات المنفردة تصب الخرسانة المسلحة في الموقع نفسه و يكون مسبق الصنع و يتم ترسيبها فيما بعد، وفي معظم الأحيان تصب خرسانة النظافة بسمك 4-5 سنتبمتر قبل وضع الأساس و يقدر الأسمنت في الخرسانة حوالي 150 كيلوغرام في المتر المعكب الواحد، أما الخرسانة العادية تقدر ب 250 كيلوغرام في المتر المعكب الواحد علي الأقل للأساسات المنفردة بخرسانة غير مسلحة.



350 كيلوغرام في المتر المعكب الواحد بالنسبة ة المسلحة.
 



300 كيلوغرام في المتر المعكب الواحد للأساسات المنفردة بالخرسانة المدفونة تحت الماء.
 


الحصيرة هي من الأساسات السطحية تحمل في غالب الأحيان الأعمدة و الجدران، تكون بالخرسانة المسلحة و اللجوء الي استعمالها يعتبر حلا اقتصاديا بالدرجة الأولى من النزول إلى اعماق كبيرة و هدا عندما تكون مقاومة التربة ضعيفة و فيها يتم توزيع الحمولات توزيعا منتظما و هدا لتحديد الأنحطاطات الموضعية المؤدية إلى تشقق الجدران و تصب خرسانة النظفة فيها ب 5 سنتيمتر على الأقل من الخرسانة العادية 150 كيلوغرام في المتر المعكب الواحد.


الأوتاد عبارة عن أساسات عميقة يتم الوصول اليها بارتفاع التربة الصالحة للتأسيس عليها ، و يكون اما من الخشب أو المعدن أو الخرسانة. تصنع الأوتاد الخشبية و تق بواسطة الات خاصة بعد وضع اطرافها بمخروط معدني يمنع التأكل عند الدق.
و تكون الأوتادالمعدنية فولاذية علي شكل أساس شكلهيمكن دقها و وضع حفر الأبار وتصب الخرسانة من حولها.
كما ان الأوتاد الخرسانية تحفر بالات خاصة ، حيث يوضع احينا قمصان معدنية حول الأوتاد عندما تكون التربة رطبة أي مشبعة بالماء ، أيضا انزال هيكل التسليح المعدني و تصب خرسانة الوتر و يسحب القميص للحماية .
تزود كل من الأوتاد الخرسانية و المسبقة الصنع بقلانس مسلحة فوق الرؤس التي تتعرض للدق و هدا بالات خاصة تحمل الأجهدات الخاصة و الناجمة عن ثقلهاو حملها و حمولات المنشاة و اقامة البناء.
ترتكز الرؤوس الحادة السفلية علي التربة الصالحة لتأسيس البناية و تحمل في غالب الأحيان عدة اوتاد متقاربة في حزمة علي شكل قبعة و ترتكز قاعدة المنشاة علي مجموعة حزم، تكون الأوتاد شاقولية و قليلا ما تكون مائلة.

الركائز هي من الأساسات العميقة تتكون من كثل الخرسانة تقوم بنقل ثقل المنشات إلى التربة .
* الأساسات الخاصة*

هي أساسات تقام في المنشأت الضخمة مثل : ناطحات السحاب ، المداخن العالية و ليس لهذه الأساسات نوع خاص تحتاج في غالب الأحيان إلى تدعيم من قبل التربة، تثبتها يكون بالميلاط الاسمنتي أو الحصى كما تحتاج إلى دراسة معمقة للتربة و هدا جيولوجيا و هدرولوجيا.
هدا النوع من الأساسات يكزن في غالب الأحيان خليط من الأوتاد، الحصائر ، الركائز ، للأساسات.
* تقنية تنفيد الأساسات*

تتضمن اعمال تحضيرية تتمثل في حفر الأبار و تدعيمها عندا اللزوم تتمثل في غالب الأحيان في ضخ الماءو عزل الأساس ونكتفي في بعض الأحيان بازالة التربة للوصول إلى العمق المناسب ، وليكن عندما يكون منسوب التاسيس ظاهرا تحفر ابار مكشوفة دون أي تدعيم أو ابار مدعمة بالتصفح.
وليكن عندما تكون الأبار عميقة والتربة هشة و أيضا منسوب التأسيس تحت منسوب المياه فيمكن تدعيم جوانب الحفر بصفائح معدنية تثتب في الطبقات الكتيمة . ان الأساسات العميقة الاوتاد و الركائز تصب وتدق في كل من التربة الجافة و التربة المبللة التي من غير الممكن اجراء حفر من حولها و كدالك التربة العادية. اما عندما تكون التربة حصوية هنا يتم اللجوء الي مثاقب الية أو مثاقب دورانية و في بعض الأحيان تستعمل المتفجرات و الات خاصة لحفر الاوتاد و الركائز.
* اشكال التاسيس*

هناك علاقة بين منسوب التاسيس و الطبقة الصالحة التي هي الطبقة التي تحقق الشروط الاربعة وهي المتانة ، الاستقرار، الثبات ، التوازن، وهذه العلاقة تحدد شكل التاسيس التي تنقسم الي ثلاثة اقسام:
* التأسيس المباشر على تربة صالحة*

منسوب التأسيس أعلى من منسوب المياه الجوفية .


* التأسيس الغير المباشر على التربة الصالحة*

في هده الحالة الأساسات تكون عميقة جدا و غالبا ما تكون في المنشأة البحرية مثل:كاسرات الأمواج ، الأرصفة الشاطئية و تكون الركيزة فوق تربة سطحية.
* التأسيس على تربة غير صالحة*

هناك اشكال خاصة في الاوتاد و الركائز و التي تكون احيانا مسننة الجوانب و هي ذات اشكال كبيرة تقاوم الحمولات.
* حماية الأساسات*

ان المياه الجوفية هي من أكبر مشاكل الأساسات و هذا عندما تحتوي على مواد كميائية تؤثر علي فولاذ الخرسانة مع جريانها بانجراف التربة من تحت الأساس ، و لذا نستعمل خرسانة خاصة لمقاومة التاثيرات.
الحل يمكن حماية الأساس بصفائح معدنية أو ترصيف الصخور حول كثلة التاسيس و تقام شبكة تصريف المياه في حالة الأساسات العميقة و كذا توضع مواد عازلة امنع التسرب .
المنشات ذات الأساسات العميقة ، المنشات على المنحدرات التي يمكن مع مرور الوقت بتعرية الأساس بسبب جريان الماء و حدوث فجوات يقام جدار جدار الاستناد من الخرسانة المسلحة.
المناطق الشديدة البرودة يؤدي فيها إلى تجمد الماء في التربة الرطبة التي تميعها عند ارتفاع في درجة الحرارة إلى حدوث تغيرات كبيرة في استقرار التربة و يمكن حماية الأساس بواسطة وضع الميلاط الأسمنتي في معظم الأحيان .
* تدعيم الأساسات*

الأساسات تكون في حاجة إلى تدعيم عند القيام باعمال حفر عميقة و في غالب الأحيان يتم تبديل الأساسات بناء قائم أو تقويتها و هذه العملية في غاية التعقيد تحتاج إلى دقة و خبرة كبيرة و غالية التمن.
تحمل المنشات علي الأساسات مؤقتة جانبية و يتم تنفيد الأساسات و ربطها بهياكل المنشئات لكن القليل ما يتم اللجوء الي هذا الحل.

للموضوع بقية بإذن الله.​


----------



## ام اسامة (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*تابع اساسيات البناء على التربة السبخية*

أولاً: ماهية السبخة Salt Pan or Playa​ﻴﻁﻠﻕ ﻟﻔﻅ (ﺴﺒﺨﺔ) ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻷﺭﺍﻀﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺨﻔﻀﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻭﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻌﺭﻀﺔ ﻟﻤﻌﺩلٍ ﻋﺎلٍ ﻤﻥ ﺘﺒﺨﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺎﻩ. ﻭﺘﻌﺭﻑ ﺍﻟﺘﺭﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺨية ﺒﺄﻨﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺘﺭﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﻐﻨﻴﺔ ﺒﺎﻷﻤﻼﺡ ﻨﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﺘﺒﺨﺭ ﻤﺤﺘﻭﺍﻫﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺌﻲ ﻤﺨﻠﻔﺎ" ﻭﺭﺍﺀﻩ ﺍﻷﻤﻼﺡ ﺍﻟﻤﺨﺘﻠﻔﺔ ﺒﺘﺭﺍﻜﻴﺒﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻜﻴﻤﻴﺎﺌﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺘﺸﻜل ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﻴﺔ ﻁﺒﻘﺔ ﻤﻠﺤﻴﺔ ﺘﺸﻜل ﺍﻟﻘﺸﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺼﻠﺒﺔ ﻟﻠﺴﺒﺨﺔ ﻭﻴﺘﻔﺎﻭﺕﺴﻤﻙ ﻁﺒﻘﺔ ﺍﻷﻤﻼﺡ ﺤﺴﺏ ﺍﻟﻅﺭﻭﻑ ﺍﻟﺩﺍﺨﻠﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺨﺎﺭﺠﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺅﺜﺭﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺘﻜﻭﻴﻥ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺨﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻤﻥ ﺃﻫﻤﻬﺎ ﺍﺨﺘﻼﻑ ﺩﺭﺠﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﺭﺍﺭﺓ، ﻭﺍﻟﺭﻁﻭﺒﺔ، ﻭﻤﻌﺩل ﺴﻘﻭﻁ ﺍﻷﻤﻁﺎﺭ، ﻭﺩﺭﺠﺔ ﻤﻠﻭﺤﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺨﺔ، ﻭﻋﻤﻕ ﻤﺴﺘﻭﻯ ﻤﻨﺴﻭﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺎﻩ ﺍﻟﺠﻭﻓﻴﺔ. 

ﻭﺘﻭﺠﺩ ﻁﺒﻘﺔ ﺍﻷﻤﻼﺡ ﺍﻟﺼﻠﺒﺔ ﻋﺎﺩﺓ ﻓﻭﻕ ﻁﺒﻘﺎﺕ ﻤﻥ ﺍﻟﺭﻤﺎل ﺃﻭ ﻤﻥ ﺍﻟﻁﻤﻲ ﺃﻭ ﻤﻨﻬﻤﺎ ﻤﻌﺎ". ﻭﺘﺘﻜﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﺭﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺨﺔ ﻋﺎﺩﺓ ﻤﻥ ﻁﺒﻘﺔ ﺃﻭ ﻋﺩﺓ ﻁﺒﻘﺎﺕ ﻤﻥ ﺭﺴﻭﺒﻴﺎﺕ ﻏﻴﺭ ﻤﺘﺠﺎﻨﺴﺔ ﻭﻏﻴﺭ ﻤﻨﻀﻐﻁﺔ، ﺘﻜﻭﻥ ﻏﺎﻟﺒﺎ" ﻤﻥ ﺍﻟﺭﻤﺎل ﺍﻟﻐﻴﺭ ﻤﺘﻤﺎﺴﻜﺔ ﺫﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﻤﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﻔﺎﺫﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻴﺘﻴﻥ ﺍﻟﻠﺘﻴﻥ ﺘﺴﻤﺤﺎﻥ ﺒﻤﺭﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺎﻩ ﺍﻟﺠﻭﻓﻴﺔ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺴﻁﺢ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺨﺔ ﻤﻤﺎ ﻴﺅﺩﻱ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺯﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﻤﻠﻭﺤﺔ ﺘﻠﻙ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺎﻩ ﻭﺒﺎﻟﺘﺎﻟﻲ ﺘﺒﻠﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﺩﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﺒﺨﺭﻴﺔ ﻤﻜﻭﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻁﺢ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺭﺠﻲ ﻟﻠﺴﺒﺨﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻤﺎﺴﻙ ﻨﺴﺒﻴﺎ" ﻭﺍﻟﺫﻱ ﻴﻔﻘﺩ ﺘﻤﺎﺴﻜﻪ ﻭﻗﻭﺘﻪ ﻋﻨﺩ ﻭﺼﻭل ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺀ ﺇﻟﻴﻪ. 

ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺭﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺨﺔ ﺘﻭﺠﺩ ﻓﻲ ﺃﻤﺎﻜﻥ ﻋﺩﻴﺩﺓ ﻤﻥ ﺩﻭل ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻡ ، ﻭﺨﺎﺼﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻁﻕ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﺎﻓﺔ ﺫﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﺥ ﺍﻟﻤﺩﺍﺭﻱ، ﺤﻴﺙ ﺘﻨﺘﺸﺭ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻭﻁﻥ ﺍﻟﻌﺭﺒﻲ ﻜﺩﻭل ﺍﻟﺨﻠﻴﺞ ﺍﻟﻌﺭﺒﻲ، ﻭﺩﻭل ﺸﻤﺎل ﺃﻓﺭﻴﻘﻴﺎ، ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻭﺩﺍﻥ، ﻭﻜﺫﻟﻙ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻜﺴﻴﻙ، ﻭﺃﺴﺘﺭﺍﻟﻴﺎ، ﻭﺍﻟﻭﻻﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺤﺩﺓ ﺍﻷﻤﺭﻴﻜﻴﺔ. ﻜﻤﺎ ﺘﻨﺘﺸﺭ ﻫﺫﻩ ﺍﻟﺘﺭﺒﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻁﻕ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻓﺔ ﻭﺸﺒﻪ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻓﺔ، ﻭﺘﻐﻁﻲ ﻤﺎ ﻴﻘﺎﺭﺏ ﻤﻥ30% ﻤﻥ ﻤﺴﺎﺤﺔ ﺍﻟﻴﺎﺒﺴﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻜﺭﺓ ﺍﻷﺭﻀﻴﺔ. 

ﺍﻟﺸﻜل ﻴﻭﻀﺢ ﺘﻭﺯﻴﻊ ﻤﻨﺎﻁﻕ ﺍﻟﺘﺭﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺨﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻡ.

ﺇﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﺭﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺨﺔ ﺘﺘﻤﻴﺯ ﺒﻌﺩﺓ ﺼﻔﺎﺕ ﻤﻥ ﺃﻫﻤﻬﺎ:

(١)ﻤﻠﻭﺤﺔ ﻤﻴﺎﻫﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺠﻭﻓﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﺭﻴﺒﺔ ﻤﻥ ﺴﻁﺢ ﺍﻷﺭﺽ
(٢)ﺍﻟﻁﺒﻘﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻌﺎﻗﺒﺔ ﻤﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﺭﺒﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻠﺢ ﺫﺍﺕ ﺴﻤﺎﻜﺎﺕ ﻤﺨﺘﻠﻔﺔ 
(٣)ﻋﺩﻡ ﺘﺠﺎﻨﺴﻬﺎ ﻭﺘﻐﻴﺭ ﺨﻭﺍﺼﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﺯﻴﺎﺌﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻜﻴﻤﻴﺎﺌﻴﺔ ﻀﻤﻥ ﻤﺴﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﻗﺼﻴﺭﺓ ﺭﺍﺴﻴﺎ ﻭﺃﻓﻘﻴﺎ. 
(٤)ﻗﻠﺔ ﻜﺜﺎﻓﺘﻬﺎ ﻭﻀﻌﻑ ﻗﺩﺭﺘﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻤﻴﻠﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺤﺎﻟﺘﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻁﺒﻴﻌﻴﺔ، ﺤﻴﺙ ﺘﻌﺘﻤﺩ ﻗﻭﺓ ﺘﺤﻤل ﺴﻁﺢ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺨﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺩﺭﺠﺔ ﺘﺒﻠﻠﻬﺎ ﺒﺎﻟﻤﺎﺀ، ﻓﺎﻟﺘﺭﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺨﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻓﺔ ﻗﺩ ﺘﺘﺤﻤل ﻭﺯﻥ ﺴﻴﺎﺭﺓ ﻤﺘﻭﺴﻁﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﺠﻡ ﻤﺜﻼ"، ﻭﻟﻜﻨﻬﺎ ﺘﻔﻘﺩ ﻗﺩﺭﺘﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻤﻴﻠﻴﺔ ـ ﺒﺤﻴﺙ ﻻ ﺘﺴﺘﻁﻴﻊ ﺘﺤﻤل ﻭﺯﻥ ﺇﻨﺴﺎﻥ ـ ﺒﻤﺠﺭﺩ ﺘﺒﻠﻠﻬﺎ ﻭﻭﺼﻭل ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺀ ﺇﻟﻴﻬﺎ، ﺤﻴﺙ ﻴﻌﻤل ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺀ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺇﺫﺍﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻭﺍﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﺤﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺘﺭﺒﻁ ﺒﻴﻥ ﺤﺒﻴﺒﺎﺘﻬﺎ. ﻭﻗﺩ ﺘﺴﺒﺒﺕ ﻫﺫﻩ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﺎﺕ ﻓﻲ ﺤﺩﻭﺙ ﻤﺸﺎﻜل ﻫﻨﺩﺴﻴﺔ ﻋﺩﻴﺩﺓ ﻟﻠﻤﻨﺸﺂﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﻁﺭﻕ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺎﻤﺔ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ، ﻟﻘﺩ ﺘﻡ ﺒﺎﻟﻔﻌل ﺤﺩﻭﺙ ﻋﺩﺩ ﻤﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﻜل ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺘﺸﻤل ﺍﻟﺘﺸﻘﻕ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺨﺩﻴﺩ ﻭﺘﺸﻜﻴل ﺍﻟﺤﻔﺭ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻁﺭﻕ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻤﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻁﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﺭﻗﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺸﺄﺓ ﻓﻭﻕ ﻁﺒﻘﺎﺕ ﻤﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﺭﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺨﺔ. ﻜﻤﺎ ﺘﻡ ﺭﺼﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺭ ﻤﻥ ﺍﻷﺒﻨﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺨﺭﺴﺎﻨﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻅﻬﺭﺕ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺘﺼﺩﻋﺎﺕ ﻭﺘﺸﻘﻘﺎﺕ ﻓﻲ ﻜل ﻤﻥ ﺠﻴﺯﺍﻥ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻨﻁﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﺭﻗﻴﺔ.​
 صور لسبخة فى المملكة العربية السعودية 



ثانياً: 

مراحل بناء الأساسات: اللبشة (Mat or Raft Foundation)

تسوية الأرض بعمق 2م تقريباً بالنسبة لمستوى الطريق، 


واحاطتها بجدار حجري بعرض 40سم وارتفاع أدنى 140سم أو مستوى الطريق


هذا الجدار هو أساس الجدار الخارجي للأرض حيث يتم عمل ميدة بعرضه وارتفاع 40سم


ثم يبنى بالبلوك لإكمال الجدار



بناء خزان الماء وخزان الصرف الصحي (البيارة) بالبناء المسلح من كل الجهات (حتى من الأسفل)


يتم ردم الأرض حتى المستوى المطلوب (عادة مستوى الطريق) باستخدام (Sub Base) ودكها بالرصّاصة



تعمل صبة نظافة لأرضية البناء، وتبنى أطرافها بالبلوك الاسمنتي بارتفاع 40 سم
ويتم عزل صبة النظافة والجهة الداخلية والعليا من جدارها المحيط برولات البيتومين وتعمل صبة بسيطة من الإسمنت فوق العزل لحمايته
.

يبدأ الحداد بعملية تسليح اللبشة كالتالي:
تسليح كامل مساحة أرضية المبنى بالحديد طولياً وعرضياً على طبقتين بتباعد 30 سم تقريباً
تسليح الميدات بارتفاع 80 سم تقريباً وتشرك مع التسليح الأول بحيث يبرز نصف حديد الميدة أعلى منها. ويتم تسليح بداية الأعمدة.
.


وهذا توضيح بالرسم
.



ثم تصب الخرسانة الجاهزة بارتفاع 40 سم (ارتفاع البلوك الاسمنتي المحيط) لكامل مساحة الأرضية
يلاحظ بعد هذه المرحلة أن الحديد البارز على سطح اللبشة هو ما يمثل الميدات بارتفاع 40 سم وحديد الأعمدة 
.


وبعد تماسك الصبة السابقة يبدأ تخشيب الميدات والأعمدة وإكمال البناء كما هو متعارف عليه.

للموضوع بقية بإذنه تعالى...


***************************
يحذر وضع روبط لمنتديات اخرى 
المشرف 
 ​


----------



## enalaa (28 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك...........موضوع جيد:20:


----------



## mubarakoo (28 نوفمبر 2009)

:19:  موضوع جيد ألف شكر  :19:


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (28 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورة ام اسامة ملف رائع .. جزيل الشكر


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (28 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## وليد السويدي (29 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورة ام اسامة ملف رائع


----------



## وليد السويدي (29 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورة ام اسامة ملف رائع ..............


----------



## MOHAA_2020 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

ألأخت أم أسامه شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ام اسامة (29 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورين اخوانى على المرور وبارك الله فيكم.


----------



## سنا الإسلام (29 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكِ


----------



## ناصر بوبدر (29 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حمزهههههه (30 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكرررررررررر


----------



## م أحمد السنجهاوي (30 نوفمبر 2009)

الموضوع جميل ويستحق منك الاستمرار في تحريرة وعدم الاكتفاء بذلك


----------



## wasn't me (30 نوفمبر 2009)

حلووووو


----------



## wasn't me (30 نوفمبر 2009)

تشكرررري اختي


----------



## مؤيد قداره (1 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohammad choghari (2 أبريل 2010)

thxxxxx
bass law momken chare7 mawdou3 al hasira bi chakel awsa3


----------



## el_7alla (2 أبريل 2010)

موضوووع رااائع

يسلموووو ^^....~


----------



## نجم الدين احمد (2 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أم أسامة


----------



## ايمن حفوض (6 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وفقكم الله


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (6 مايو 2010)

شكرا للمهندسة ام اسامه كما ننتظر اكمال الكتاب اذا وجدت


----------



## خالد العبد الله (7 ديسمبر 2010)

thanx


----------



## eng.b.alkahtani (8 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## رؤى الشمري (18 نوفمبر 2011)

thank you


----------

